# How many times can you be granted a tourist visa?



## AbiLaser (Apr 3, 2012)

Me and my husband can't get a spouse visa yet, as I am a full-time student on a degree course, and don't have the income required to support him.

I want him to visit me on a 6month tourist/family visa once every year for the next 3 years. Do you think they will let me do that?

Can they refuse a visa just because a person had that visa already recently, and how long between applying for each visa do I need to leave?

Thanks everyone


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't have a spouse visa, and my DH didn't have a US green card for a while at the beginning. 

I never had much problem with my visits, but I always had a copy of my US lease, a copy of my work leave request, and my return ticket with me when I went through immigration. There was only once that I had a problem with an immigration officer (who held me there to ask additional questions, but didn't refuse my entry). They will always ask the "You know you can't stay past your visit?, You know you can't look for work?"

I don't know if it would be different with someone from another country or of another race.

M


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

AbiLaser said:


> Me and my husband can't get a spouse visa yet, as I am a full-time student on a degree course, and don't have the income required to support him.
> 
> I want him to visit me on a 6month tourist/family visa once every year for the next 3 years. Do you think they will let me do that?
> 
> ...


Assuming you are asking about your husband visiting you in the UK, and I presume that, since you are asking about a visa, your husband is not eligible for the VWP program.

Visiting once a year is not a problem at all. 

If he is visiting for 6 months at a time the Border Agency personnel may get suspicious as to how he is supporting himself in the UK for that length of time since most people do not get 6 months vacation at a time. 

If he does not have a job to go back to they will again wonder how he is going to fund himself for amount of time. He is not able to work on a visitors visa.

You might like to consider shorter times in the UK maybe twice a year? 

Just make sure he has a return ticket, he can show funds to cover this vacation, maybe proof of accommodation while in the UK - really anything to show he will return to his original country and will not be a burden on the UK taxpayer.


----------

